# Two types of fry



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey

I have a lab and jalo reef that are both holding. 
Few questions.

1. Can I put both types of fry in my ten gallon tank

2. How many days before I can attempt to strip each female..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they started holding on the same day or within a couple of days yes. Strip on day 18. The average is 20 fry from each so you will not be able to raise them in the 10G, but for the first week it will work.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So say there were 40 fry total of both species in the 10 gallon tank, how long till I move them to a larger tank..? and what size does that need to be - 60x30x30cm..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like a 20G long (30") as a minimum for each 15 fry. When they are mature enough to be sold or go in the adult tank...their ideal length would be 48" but they can manage for the last week or two in the 30".

I would move them out of the 10G after a week.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Just setting up the 10 gallon tank. The tank came with a hang on filter with a bit of media in. Nothing special, filter floss, sponge and some ceramic rings. 
I've got a couple of weeks before stripping time so would it be worth putting it in my main tank canister filter to pick up some bacteria..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, put the HOB filter w/media on your tank if it will fit.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So put the whole filter in the main tank not the individual Bits of media inside the canister filter..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If the filter fits on the main tank, just set the filter with media as normally and then when you need it for the 10G tank, just move the entire filter over. No need to put the individual bits of media inside the canister filter.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Tried the filter inside the main tank and it just won't fit


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

plus its powered off the hood of the 10G tank.

I shall remove the media and drop it into my canister. 
Should 10 days be enough to get some bacteria on it..?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Rob a little media or sponge/floss from the canister when you get the 10 online.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do both...put the 10G media in the canister, and if you get ammonia in the fry tank, use additional canister media in the 10G.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

First go at stripping a Cichlid and managed to gently remove 12 jalo fry from my holding Jalo Reef. 
I dropped them into a 48 litre tank I've set up but they just seem to huddle in the corner or the sponge filter and couldn't seem to find the food I was feeding - NLS Grow and crushed flake. After a day I decided to remove them and put into a fry box inside the 48L where they have now been for a week. Seem to be eating fine and are at least half the size again since stripping. 
Last night I stripped a female Lab and put 14 of her fry into another fry box in the 48L

How long before I tip the 12 Jalo into the 48 litre..? and then how long before I put them into a 20G long that I've not purchased yet..?

Not exactly sure what to do with the Lab fry, I do have a 10G hospital tank they could go in..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Normal that they huddle in a large tank and normal that they don't know what food is at first. Rather than the breeder box I release them in the larger fry tank. But when I feed I mix the food with water and pour it from a height over the huddle. They notice the whoosh and find the food. Tip them now.

Why not buy the 20G now for the Jalo fry and put the lab fry in the 48 litre?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Decent idea DJ.

For the 20G I wasn't going to bother with a canister filter. 
Would I be ok with x2 dual sponge filters placed either side of the tank.

The ones I've been using are called Hygger filters and allow a little media to be placed in each pot below the sponges.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hygger-Aquariu ... 0576&psc=1


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It does not matter what type of filter, it just matters if you have enough GPH. If you already have the air pump sponge filters are fine. You need to run them on the established tank for 2 weeks before adding fish.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Grabbed a custom tank earlier, couldn't fit a 20G long into the space I have so went for 66cm long, 33cm wide and 30cm high. Hopefully this will be ok for 13 Jalo fry to grow 
I assume putting 11 lab fry in their as well isn't a good idea..?

Is it worth putting crushed coral for substrate like my main tank or bare bottom..?

Few rocks too..?

I put the new sponge filter in the main tank last night, so will leave that in there as suggested for 2 weeks. 
When I take it out do I add the fry straight away or should I drop some ammonia in and test it the day after for levels..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is long enough for 13 but the usual clutch is 20 and I would not want 20 2 inch mbuna in a 26" tank.

Are you just raising these 2 batches? Not an ongoing operation? Seems like you may not have room?

I would not use crushed coral as substrate in a African Rift Lake cichlid tank...if you have to use it a canister filter is better. Is your pH from the tap low?

Bare bottom but with rocks usually works well with fry. You could try testing with ammonia before you add the fry.

Keep the new lab fry separate until the smaller fish are 1/2" long. Then you can mix the fry. Hold out of the adult tank until the fish are 2".


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

It was really just an experiment to see if I could raise them to healthy adults. 
As you mention you soon run out of room. I have another lab that that will spit in 10 days time, those fry may have to be eaten. 
The main problem is I'm not actually sure what to do with them all when they are 2 inches. A few may go into the main tank

If I can't sell them or give them away I'm kinda stuffed...
Looked at racking last night so all being well I can stack another few tanks above the 66cm

This hobby is costing me a fortune lol, and that's before I came across lake Victorian cichlids last night, wow those zebra obliquidens are amazing - 4 foot tank minimum..? Can you mix with other Vics or Mbuna or is it species only..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the oblique with haps and peacocks...don't choose overly timid haps and peacocks with the oblique. I've had them in my borleyi tank.

Problem is what can you raise past the fry stage in a 26" tank?


----------

